# International 574 paint colors



## Bomber (May 24, 2020)

I have a international tractor, bought for a bargain and it works so nicely for me. I only bought to run a bush hog to mow pastures, the odd bucket of soil for landscape needs. I wish to paint the tractor, it is a red color and the wheels and trim stripe are another color, wheat, cream color ? That is my biggest question, the color of the wheels, I have sanded and primed and one coat of white paint, but i know it should be something different than white...any help would be greatly appreciated for the color or a very easily accessible color match.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Found this at Messicks.

https://www.messicks.com/case-ih-paint-chart

Your tractor was manufactured between 1970 and 1978. Therefore according to the chart, you'd be looking at 1250 Red and 935 White


----------



## Bomber (May 24, 2020)

Thank you so much, I figured it was close to an almond color. I shall get more paint to redo the proper color. I appreciate your response and the information.



pogobill said:


> Found this at Messicks.
> 
> https://www.messicks.com/case-ih-paint-chart
> 
> Your tractor was manufactured between 1970 and 1978. Therefore according to the chart, you'd be looking at 1250 Red and 935 White


----------



## Bomber (May 24, 2020)

I could not get the exact paint color 935, but did a very close match I hope.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks amazing!! You may want to add that to our tractor registry for all to enjoy!!
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/category/agricultural-tractors.10/


----------



## Phaser (Jun 25, 2020)

That's a sweet looking tractor.


----------



## Bomber (May 24, 2020)

Thank you, it is a great tractor and I have begun to make it like it should be, back to original colors or very close to them and lots of tlc. It will have an easy life with me as owner. I have also replaced all the shifter, draft, pto stickers etc to look new again.


----------

